# Do amiibo villagers ask to move out?



## BluebearL (May 3, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have been thinking about scanning in my baabara onto my island to replace one of my unwanted villagers. However, I like always having a few villagers that I can cycle out from time to time to keep things fresh. She'd be replacing Canberra, Bertha or Zucker. So I would love to know if villagers brought in via amiibo can ask to move out with the bubble over the head like other villagers and whether the odds of this happening are the same as the odds of non-amiibo villagers asking to move out. I know that in NL it was impossible unless your town was mostly amiibos and even then it was extremely rare so it would be good to know if this has (hopefully) changed in NH.

Thank you!


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

Yep they can move out just like "natural" villagers!! The odds of them moving I believe are the same as well.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2020)

Yes, just like all other villagers, but you still have to tell them to go.


----------



## AutumnWolf (May 3, 2020)

I agree with the above comments and can even throw in an example. I moved in Lobo via amiibo and Only a few days later he asked to move. So They are definitely not permanent. Ha ha!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 4, 2020)

yes you can! keep in mind that the last person you move in wont move out unless u use another amiibo tho.


----------



## Bugs (May 4, 2020)

I scanned Hans and he's asked to move out twice now, more than any of my natural villagers!


----------

